# cutting and mirroring....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

This is one of the 1st pics I ever played with, many moons ago (Sorry, I don't have the original any more, to compare with :sigh










The left-hand half is original and untouched (apart from some people cloned out), the right-hand part is 1st copied, pasted then mirrored - You'll need some careful alignment (zoom in to pixel level for accuracy) to get it perfectly lined up.

It looked obviously mirrored at first, both sides being identical, but some careful cloning of the sky (to alter the hill's shape), the hill (to alter the paths/features and the sand to remove some people took care of that.

If you still haven't noticed what looks odd with it, it's the waves - You don't get them in 2 different directions on a lake. That was deliberately left :grin:


----------

